# I am a troll!



## dumbForumTroll (Aug 11, 2010)

I am a crazy forum troll. I pretend to be from other places so I don't get banned right away. I post horribly inappropriate (and in this case, racist) things and so bring much shame to my country (in this case, Serbia).

Ignore me.
If I come back, report me. Aside from clicking the report button, don't respond or acknowledge me in any way.
I am not worthy of your time or breath. (mod note: see picture below)
Mods, ban me on sight. My kind is not welcome here.
Make my internet existence go away.

In reality, I <3 fuzzy unicorns and rainbow lollipops. I am too scared of having other people find out, so I hide behind fake emails and proxy addresses. I am really just a coward on the inside. I need to find something better to do with my time because I am just a burden on society.



Friendly note from the mods:


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 11, 2010)

If you want be be a successful troll, you need to be more subtle.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 11, 2010)

Darn, I was hoping to read another batshit insane rant.


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

Needs moar anime


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh god. The topic title change makes me look silly XD


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the inspiration, Kirjava.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Darn, I was hoping to read another batshit insane rant.



Was just "the member named Enter is a backstabber to his country! I am brucelee I post batshit insane stuff"


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

I didn't bother reading it before making my edits.

Looked like poetry of some sort.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuzzy unicorns are the best unicorns.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 11, 2010)

FORGET YOU ALL
FLUFFY UNICORNS ARE TEH BEST!:


----------



## Enter (Aug 11, 2010)

these guy is crazy 
the pm is insulting!!!



李小龍 said:


> It is afternoon in so-called Slovenia.
> *If it wasn't for Russia and Serbia,
> «Enter» would be on his knees*
> (and probably the rest of Central
> ...






СВ.САВА said:


> Enter said:
> 
> 
> > I have reported him!
> ...


that is not funny!!! 
some Admin should ban him IP ban for Srbia or something!!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

IP bans don't work. Need to get PJK's attention, but he seems to be MIA.


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

Where the hell do these guys keep coming from?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

It's just one guy, using a web proxy to bypass registrations. He's been here before and is back again.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 11, 2010)

Is it possible to create a script to autoban any user if "serbia" is in their name, location, topic title, etc.?


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> PIC


You post too much.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > PIC
> ...



You don't post enough.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Is it possible to create a script to autoban any user if "serbia" is in their name, location, topic title, etc.?



Yes, but that wouldn't be effective. I want to just ban all Russian mail servers and be done with it, but I don't have the power to do that.

Either that or use a variety of VB hacks and mods to make his experience here miserable (see: Tachy Goes to Coventry, Miserable Users).

----- Edit -----

Temporary(?) solutions would include dealing with new registrations, whether giving them restrictions or waiting to be approved by an admin/mod. Again, need pjk to do anything.

----- end Edit -----

This is just my opinion though, and I don't speak for Speedsolving as a whole here.


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

Lighten the mood


----------



## Enter (Aug 11, 2010)

this is a big forum the only way is that someone checks every new user that signs in!!!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 11, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Yes, but that wouldn't be effective.


I am not sure this guy is capable of going without mentioning his country.



ExoCorsair said:


> Either that or use a variety of VB hacks and mods to make his experience here miserable (see: Tachy Goes to Coventry, Miserable Users).


Tachy sounds pretty cool (maybe he won't even bother making a new account?). Miserable might just make him more angry.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but that wouldn't be effective.
> ...



I don't believe that you can simply filter words that easily; workarounds are always there.

Like with all trolls, it's just a battle of attrition (see: cases you can read at TheAdminZone, Google "stop forum troll proxy")


It's good that this thread is generating some discussion, though. Helps build awareness, and maybe someone can come up with a good solution.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> If you want be be a successful troll, you need to be more subtle.



I like your new avatar :3


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

I banned him twice without him having posting anything public in like the past hour. Not the first time either, probably not the last.

I mean, it's great that I'm giving out free bans to meet my ban quota (don't worry, we don't have these), but geez.


----------



## Enter (Aug 11, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> I banned him twice without him having posting anything public in like the past hour. Not the first time either, probably not the last.
> 
> I mean, it's great that I'm giving out free bans to meet my ban quota (don't worry, we don't have these), but geez.


make a manual login only for new members just for a week or two he will then probably give up!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2010)

lol at edit on OP


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 11, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> lol at edit on OP


:fpWow...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been changing my mind on it every so often; I can't decide what to put there!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 11, 2010)

But the edit is informative and funny...

I think this troll kinda backfired on itself.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

Doubt it, we've banned dozens of accounts from this guy to date; I'm still wielding my banhammer for future ones, at least until something gets implemented.


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

Lots and lots of questions upon signup?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

That would annoy legitimate users...


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2010)

lol ban quota. 

And lol this guy he is so determined, and for what? Do we think he is a cuber?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

No idea, but if it is a Serbian cuber, there's only five of them.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 12, 2010)

one fish two fish red fish blue fish!


----------



## Samania (Aug 12, 2010)

So does that mean I can't cross your Serbian bridge?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 12, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> one fish two fish red fish blue fish!



+1


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 12, 2010)

I dunno, it can be kinda funny for a little while. I doubt anyone's taken him (her?) seriously.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Darn, I was hoping to read another batshit insane rant.


Indeed


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 12, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I dunno, it can be kinda funny for a little while. I doubt anyone's taken him (her?) seriously.



I guarantee that it's not fun for Enter. I'm sorry that he's this guy's target.

Of course he'll continue to get banned until pjk comes back and something is actually done about it... I banned 6 of his 6 new accounts today (100% accuracy ftw).


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 12, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, it can be kinda funny for a little while. I doubt anyone's taken him (her?) seriously.
> ...



Dang son. 6 accounts in one day? U be haxin with that gravity(ban)hammer.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 12, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> one fish two fish red fish *flue* fish!


although the H1N1 OMGWEREGOINGTODIE is sort of gone now...


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 12, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > one fish two fish red fish *flue* fish!
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flue


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice edit, shelley. 

I added a bit more just now too.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 12, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > one fish two fish red fish *flue* fish!
> ...









The actions from the World Health Organization declaring an H1N1 epidemic was completely reasonable. 






They didn't know if H1N1 would be an additional hit to the flu season ( a "double whammy", if you will ), or whether it would simply just have a regular rate of casualties. It turns out it was the latter, but people had to prepare for the worst. People had to get influenza vaccinations, wash their hands, etc.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 12, 2010)

dumbForumTroll said:


> Ignore me.
> If I come back, report me. Aside from clicking the report button, don't respond or acknowledge me in anyway.



Just for the record, if this is going to be sticky, I think you mean "any way" as opposed to "anyway". (Sorry!)

(link)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 12, 2010)

jiggy said:


> dumbForumTroll said:
> 
> 
> > Ignore me.
> ...



Shelley needs to l2grammar? :O


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry, typo


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 13, 2010)

another reason I made a thread about this crazy dumbbutt.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 13, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > one fish two fish red fish *flue* fish!
> ...



I think it was a bird named Enza, not a fish...

(or a pig with wings??)

"I had a little bird, Its name was Enza. I opened the window, And in-flu-enza."


----------



## aznfury (Aug 13, 2010)

the swine flu is a guy.


----------



## Edward (Aug 13, 2010)

aznfury said:


> the swine flu is a guy.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Faz (Aug 14, 2010)

Loving the sticky


----------



## aznfury (Aug 14, 2010)

so i met a guy with a sexy mustache online.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Kirjava (Aug 16, 2010)

So I decided to start playing pokemon again...

EDIT: lol


----------

